# Is it Ok to mix endler's with regular guppies??



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a 5g tank that I want guppies in. Saw some endler's at Petsmart and fell in love with them. Can I mix them with regular guppies, or will they be eaten/attacked?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

never tried. They are the same species. I would expect the endlers to do better in direct competition because they are more 'wild type'. They will breed, so once you mix them, you can't sell pure 'endler's' fry anymore.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, missed a detail. I want all the fish to be males.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why?
Anyway, they'll mix just fine.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't want 30 or so hybrid fry a month. Besides, males are more interesting imo.

I might just get 2 regular males.


----------

